# ICC site



## fatboy (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW......who'd thunk it..........

http://www.iccsafe.org/


----------



## pwood (Apr 14, 2011)

send in the clowns!


----------



## ccbuilding (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmmmm..........Interesting.............Now what???


----------



## texasbo (Apr 14, 2011)

They are probably loading up that swell new forum...

And of course, being the geniuses they are, they have to shut the whole thing down to do it.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 14, 2011)

Which reminds me.  We are slow on weekends at this site and we have another software upgrade to do.  As usual, we will be doing the site maintenance/upgrade over the weekend so as not to cut into the prime use time.  This is our common sense approach to operating in such a manner that is conducive to the membership.


----------



## texasbo (Apr 14, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> This is our common sense approach to operating in such a manner that is conducive to the membership.


A forum host that cares about it's membership? Can't be possible.


----------



## texas transplant (Apr 14, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> send in the clowns!


They are already there and in charge.


----------



## texas transplant (Apr 14, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Which reminds me.  We are slow on weekends at this site and we have another software upgrade to do.  As usual, we will be doing the site maintenance/upgrade over the weekend so as not to cut into the prime use time.  This is our common sense approach to operating in such a manner that is conducive to the membership.


jar546, you are never gonna get a job with the ICC with that radical thinking.   Thanks for your common sense.

Common sense, it just ain't all that common anymore.


----------



## brudgers (Apr 14, 2011)

That page needs a hit counter and an "Under Construction" icon.


----------



## ewenme (Apr 14, 2011)

Move along folks. Nothing to see there.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 14, 2011)

It's going to be rainey here this weekend.......so much for code geek stuff.....guess I'll just have to spool all my reels with new line


----------



## fatboy (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I'm going to be a code geek tomorrow, going to a CO Chapter meeting, they are going to hold a mock code change hearing, to show what the process is. Looking forward to it.....yup, geek. Not sorry............


----------



## RJJ (Apr 15, 2011)

The activitive members are listed as 0! Am I missing something?


----------



## fatboy (Apr 15, 2011)

"activitive"

I don't know, not sure what the you are asking..........hahaha


----------



## RJJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Bad Night! Active


----------



## fatboy (Apr 16, 2011)

Just having a bit-o-fun with you RJJ......my post wasn't all that good either......"not sure what the you are asking", there's a sentence there, right?


----------



## RJJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok! LOL!!

Yes there is a sentence and from what I viewed the active list has a zero in each column. I would assume that no one is using the site.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 17, 2011)

The communities of interest or the "thing of things" as stated by an icc rep in Denver is dead, dead, dead, and the icc apparently does not have any interest what so ever in bringing back anything to replace the old BB. Their loss. This is the place to be.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 17, 2011)

The software update for this forum is officially complete.  Let us know if there are any problems.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 17, 2011)

So far it's been great for me, noticed no difference this morning.


----------



## Mule (Apr 18, 2011)

Am I missing something? Today's Posts no longer shows up for me. Did that get incorporated into the New Posts?


----------



## Mule (Apr 19, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> Am I missing something? Today's Posts no longer shows up for me. Did that get incorporated into the New Posts?


Bump back up to top and show as new.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 19, 2011)

Mule: Not sure I understand what problem you are having. Which post and what thread?


----------



## Mule (Apr 19, 2011)

Before the upgrade I could scroll to the top and there would be a button "Todays Posts". It would give me every post that was within the last 24 hrs.

Now I only have a "New Posts" button and when I click on it I can get two, three, or even twenty. Depends on what is new from the last time I clicked on "New Posts".

What happened to the "Todays Posts" button?


----------



## Alias (Apr 19, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> Am I missing something? Today's Posts no longer shows up for me. Did that get incorporated into the New Posts?


Mule, I don't see it either.  Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## peach (Apr 19, 2011)

the new "thing of things" looks alot like the "old" "thing of things"..  really glad I went to Denver to make a change!


----------

